# What If I Could Get Some Shrouds ?



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all

I have the opportunity to produce some aftermarket shrouds for the Seiko Tunas etc. They can be made out of strong plastic or stainless steel or ceramic and in different colours.

I have two questions.

1. Is there a market for this?

2. How much would one be willing to pay for an aftermarket shroud based on the above information?

Thanks for any information to help me decide if this is a viable project.

Andy


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

There's certainly a market for it, but you will need to carefully choose which shrouds there is a viable market for.

Many of the Seiko shrouds from the 80's and 90's were made in plastic, and are no longer obtainable, so spares watches with good shrouds often fetch a pretty penny. I contacted every Seiko centre worldwide in an effort to find a shroud I needed for a 5M23-6010, and was told that nothing was available........ but I found one eventually 

There are (or were) at least 2 people producing the Arnie shrouds, one in metal & one in plastic.

Your main problem will be getting hold of good original shrouds to enable you to reproduce copies.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Your main problem will be getting hold of good original shrouds to enable you to reproduce copies.


That is correct. I am hoping for a few kind forum members to assist in return for reward 

I am hoping to source shrouds within the UK to minimise the risk of GLIT (Goods Lost In Transit). Getting the feel of the market before I invest. Keep the feedback coming.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Shrouds? Somebody died? Enlighten please.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Doesn't luka in Italy do them?

& i can imagine the market could be huge if the price is good. have a look at the scwf and join up and post a thread on there the response will be massive....also wus would be worth a go


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

First prototype will be here hopefully at the end of February.

Getting Christmas out the way first then will knuckle down. I have a CAD designer on stand by and also looking to do other items, so will keep you posted if anyone is interested.


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

Roamer Man said:


> Shrouds? Somebody died? Enlighten please.


It's the bit that goes around the outside of the bezel afaik. You see it on some seiko models.

Here's an example on a seiko tuna (pic from http://kucimoinc.blogspot.com )


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I am thinking of bringing my project forward and would like the help of the forum.

1. Is there a reference anywhere that list all Seiko models past and present that have shrouds?

2. Which would be the more popular models to reproduce?

Any help really appriciated.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Drawings are being made today. Will hopefully have an image available later this evening.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, a bit later than promised, here is the finished product, well the design side. Hopefully have a prototype available before Christmas. This will fit a 5M23-6A19

All image rights belong to me, Retro72 and under no circumstances must this image be reproduced without written permission


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

update:

Prototype due to land on 13th December to fit the 5M23.

Work on a SBBN017 shroud should be due ater Christmas.

Any questions or advice on what else to reproduce welcome.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

If anyone is keeping track of the project, more info will be made on twitter @WabiWatch aswell as on the forum.

Andy


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> There's certainly a market for it, but you will need to carefully choose which shrouds there is a viable market for.
> 
> Many of the Seiko shrouds from the 80's and 90's were made in plastic, and are no longer obtainable, so spares watches with good shrouds often fetch a pretty penny.


Sounds like a shroud investment.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok. There is good news and bad news.

Good news: The prototype has arrived.

Bad news: Due to the heavy snow, I might not be able to crack any photos off or do a review of the quality of said item as I am stuck in snow on the M6

I am however one that thinks on the bright side and I Will get at least a picture done.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I have eventually got home, had my feed for the evening and dug out my camera.

First of all, before reading on, this is just a prototype and other materials will be used to see which offers the best option.

On looking at the shroud in hand, it is black with what looks to be a speckle effect. If you look at the pictures, it looks a little rough at the edge, but to the eye, you can not see it. It's weight is very light but feels strong. I have not twisted or bashed it with a hammer as it is off to see Boris The Spider who was good enough to loan his original for my designer to model it on. So hopefully you can have an independent review.

Let me know what you think and what you would like to see them in.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Edit: Sorry Lee. Loan of the shroud was by Big Bad Boris. Thats what happens when you have been stuck in snow all day listening to The Who's geatest hits


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, let me bring you up to speed on what is happening as we have had Christmas since the start of the project.

After the pictures were taken ( on page one ) I sent the shroud off to Big Bad Boris for him to test against his case and the short of it was, it was a a smidge too small. I put this down to the material and have had one made of a very strong resin. This arrived the other day and alas it was too small again, but it was a smoother finish and a bit more detail on show compared to the other one.

Here is the first prototype on the case. As you can see, it is too small. Adjustments have been made by 0.25mm and hopefully a new prototype will be here on Friday. Third time lucky eh!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Any more news on this project? I'd be interested too hear more.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Just to bring you up to speed, I am just waiting for my designer to move then I can commence with things. Still trying to get the right material that isn't going to break the bank


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update


----------

